# Dry Ginger Ale for Mature Tastes



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2015)

We don't drink soda, have rarely even had it when we were young, just don't care for it. We do drink plain seltzer water, only ingredient is carbonated water...no salt, sugar, etc.

When I was young, my parents always had a bottle of Ginger Ale in the refrigerator. My father liked to have it there when he wanted some, and my mother would give us a small glass for medicinal uses, to settle our stomachs, etc. It would usually be White Rock or Canada Dry.

Well, my husband and I got an urge to have some Ginger Ale this week, so I went to the Natural Grocers store to see what they had. We didn't want anything too sweet if that could be avoided, just for taste preference.

I bought a 4-pack of GUS (Grown Up Soda) Ginger Ale, and we like it very much, and will be buying it again. I just enjoyed a bottle of it. http://drinkgus.com/

We used to like a Ginseng soda called "Ginseng Up". It came in a small clear bottle, with a ginseng root on the label, it was very pale in color.

Unfortunately, we haven't been able to find this ginseng soda...or any ginseng soda for that matter in years. If I came across a distributor of Ginseng Up, I'd probably buy a case of it.


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2015)

There's Blenheim Ginger Ale, which isn't easy to find outside North Carolina.  It comes in "regular" and "blow the top of your head off".   I have had the regular, which makes me feel like my eyes are going to pop out of my head.  That stuff is STRONG.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2015)

Is it very sweet Jujube?


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2015)

No, I'd call it dry but it IS very, very spicy.  It's actually painful for me to drink.  But people who love it, LOVE IT.   All my Tarheel friends and relatives are crazy for it.


----------



## Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I remember my Uncle making his own Ginger Ale,and he gave me a small glass of it,
I can still remember the taste and how it caught the back of my throat.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds good but still way too much sugar in it for me.


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2015)

The only pop we have in the house is Diet Canada Dry Ginger Ale... 
Upon occasion I will buy Schweppes Diet Ginger ale if it goes on special.. It is also very good..
Both are NOT overly spicy and very pleasant..

We almost NEVER buy any other pop than that.....  They are NOT overly sweet either...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We don't drink soda, have rarely even had it when we were young, just don't care for it. We do drink plain seltzer water, only ingredient is carbonated water...no salt, sugar, etc.
> 
> When I was young, my parents always had a bottle of Ginger Ale in the refrigerator. My father liked to have it there when he wanted some, and my mother would give us a small glass for medicinal uses, to settle our stomachs, etc. It would usually be White Rock or Canada Dry.
> 
> ...



SB...Just googled original Genseng Up and and it says Amazon and Walmart have it in stock. Walmart, I'll be darned. Will have to look next time I'm in there.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2015)

Oooh, now I want some ginger ale, too! I'm not a soda drinker, but like ginger ale now and then. There is a Spanish soda made with tamarind that's pretty good, not too sweet :


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2015)

Pappy said:


> SB...Just googled original Genseng Up and and it says Amazon and Walmart have it in stock. Walmart, I'll be darned. Will have to look next time I'm in there.



Thanks Pappy, I never saw it on the shelves in Walmart, will check out Amazon.


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2015)

Have you tried Vernor's?  You used to only be able to get it in Michigan but it's all over now.  It's pretty strong.  I used to live right around the corner from the Vernor's plant and you could stand on the sidewalk and look through large windows at the operation.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2015)

I get Club Soda and add a bit of orange or fruit juice to it and lots of ice..... pretty good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2015)

We always drink plain seltzer water, no sodium, nothing added by carbonated water.  Sometimes I'll add a touch of tart cherry juice or cranberry juice to it.  Love the simple drinks, never buy artificial juices/sugar added stuff either.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2015)

jujube said:


> Have you tried Vernor's?  You used to only be able to get it in Michigan but it's all over now.  It's pretty strong.  I used to live right around the corner from the Vernor's plant and you could stand on the sidewalk and look through large windows at the operation.



Hey Jujube.  MAN !  Do I know where that is.....At the foot of Woodward Avenue down by the Detroit River.  We used to go there a lot.
whenever  we had ginger ale, it was always Vernors.  We'd take a 6-pack over to Belle Isle.  We never thought it was too strong tasting.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 1, 2015)

We rarely drink soda with the exception of an occasional treat in the summer when I make ice cream. We love root beer floats!!! The only other time we Might drink a soda is when we are traveling. When we stop for gas we might get a cream soda. No diet drinks of any kind. We are trying to stay healthy.

Now that it's on my mind I might get some ginger ale next trip to the store. I can't begin to remember how many years it's been since I drank some.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2015)

My father now and then would enjoy a bottle of sarsaparilla also, I remember him teaching me how to spell it when I was very little. :sentimental:


----------



## Cookie (Feb 1, 2015)

I used to make Sarsaparilla herbal tea - tasted just like root beer. 

I find ginger ale too sweet, but ginger root tea can be good served cold with some soda water  - good for you too.


----------



## Cinnamon (Feb 1, 2015)

I keep ginger ale in the fridge.  It's good for settling upset stomachs and (I wouldn't have believed it 'til I tried it) easing acid reflux.  I really, really like Vernors Diet Ginger Ale.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 2, 2015)

It's good with a shot of whisky [called a whisky mac here.]


----------



## WindnSea (Feb 23, 2015)

Ginger ale is one of my all time favorites!

I have recently begun drinking Ginger Beer (non - alcoholic) and find the ginger to be much stronger.  If you want a tasty surprise pour half of the ginger beer in a full glass of ice to fill halfway.  After that squeeze a quarter lime into the ginger drink and drop the squeezed lime in.  Fill the rest of the glass with the ginger beer, let cool for 1 minute and take a sip.  It is an amazing, refreshing drink that is currently my favorite!  I am currently enjoying - "BundAberg," ginger beer found here in London.


----------



## mporta (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I too have been looking for a non-sweet ginger ale.  Now, does anyone know of a good non-sweet root beer like the kind A&W used to make but doesn't any longer?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2017)

Well, the good ginger ale that wasn't too sweet that I loved hasn't been around for a long time by me, figures that the store that carried it moved and now at the new location they act like they never even heard of it.  Tried a couple of other ones, but too sweet, GUS was just perfect.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2017)

I love Canada Dry ginger ale. I like Schwepps raspberry ginger ale as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2017)

I tried some Canada Dry recently, that's usually what my mother had around when I was a kid, and I kind of remember White Rock brand too.  Although I liked it when I was young, it's just too sweet now.  I don't care for any sodas really, had a Sprite at the movies a couple of years ago, when I was younger it was a lemony drink that wasn't too sweet, now it tasted horrible, I couldn't even finish it, next time I just went with bottled water.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2017)

We hardly drink any type of soda now. The only time is when I order a pizza. Must have ice cold Pepsi with my pizza.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2017)

We use to drink a lot of soda but got away from it. Now we drink ice tea. Once in awhile I do like Canada Dry ginger ale mixed with a little fruit juice. Growing up in the 50's my mom always had a bottle of celery tonic in the refrigerator. I hated the stuff. To me it tasted like what a cigar smells like.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> Have you tried Vernor's?  You used to only be able to get it in Michigan but it's all over now.  It's pretty strong.  I used to live right around the corner from the Vernor's plant and you could stand on the sidewalk and look through large windows at the operation.



That's the brand we used to drink in the 60s and 70s in Cleveland.  I've not seen it in Nevada, so when I crave ginger ale I buy Canada Dry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2018)

Been wanting some ginger ale lately and they don't sell the GUS brand I liked in the stores anymore, always seems I like something and they stop having it.  

 Anyhoo, since I was going for a less sweet ginger ale, the next best thing that's available now is Q brand.  We've tried the ginger beer too in that brand, a little sweeter and spicier, they use chili peppers.  We have both in the fridge now, the bottles are tiny and it's pricey, but we just sip it and don't really drink it for thirst, so good enough for now.  Their site HERE.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 17, 2018)

I like to have ginger ale around at the holidays. Ginger ale and cranberry juice make a good drink.


----------

